# cold fronts



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I always found that a cold front shuts down the river bite but what do you guys find the day after a cold front fishing? I was going to hit SI tonight but wondered about the cold front hurting the bite there. What about surf fishing after a cold front any rules of thumb you guys follow..?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I passed on a trip to fish the inlet last night because of the cold and wind. Been there too many times, done that too many times. Not worth it 99.999% of the time.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

We should pull out of this today... What do you think about going today?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

cold fronts usually are followed by a west wind which sucks for the surf. PRE cold front northeast wind is what you want in the fall. Southeats or east wind in the spring and summer are also productive.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess the old saying is not true:

Fishing is least when wind blows from the east.

Fishing is forth when the wind blows from the north.

The bait goes into the fishes mouth when the wind blows from the south.

Fishing is best when the wind blows from the west.

My 9 year old son read this from somewhere and recited it to me.

It has been my experience that fishing right after a cold front is usually not very productive.

It is very good to keep a fishing log where you consider weather pattern, time of year, water temperature, moon phase, tide, and wind. 

It is still never a fine science which is why we call it fishing.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i find that during a cold front is good if you goto an inlet but arent at the mouth of it back like 1/4 mile or so is usually where we fish and catch loads during a cold front

after the cold front we fish the same spot and still kill them or hit up bridges and such and kill them


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fronts*

are best fish, a couple of days before and a couple of days after. The first day before and after are a waste, unless you want to test your fishing skills ...And also don't forget the stronger the front, the tougher the fishing. Fish become more lethargic during a cold front, and when you have back to back fronts. It takes a little longer for the fish to get back to into a feeding mode. But on the bright side it does bring in huge blues and jacks into inlets. Also don't forget if you are going to fish after a cold front....Is to SLOW everything down, if you are tossing lures. The slower you reel in the better, same goes for swimming a livebait. "Slow everything Down"...This is why it's a good idea to keep logs, and write down everything!!! I started doing this a while back, and it has really help me. For you guys that get a chance to fish alot, keeping a log will get you better results. And after doing this for a few years, you will start seeing a pattern. On how the fish react in your regions....


----------

